# Topics > Related topics > Explainable AI (XAI) >  Explainable AI platform for the enterprise, Fiddler Labs, Inc., San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Fiddler Labs, Inc.

fiddler.ai/explainable-ai

----------


## Airicist

Fiddler Labs - An overview

Feb 27, 2020




> Krishna Gade, Fiddler's Founder & CEO, discusses our story - how we started, where we are today, and where we're going.

----------


## Airicist

"Fiddler Secures Strategic Investment from Amazon Alexa Fund to Accelerate AI Explainability"
Investment to enhance explainable AI and ML monitoring capabilities with the goal of democratizing responsible AI development.

August 25, 2020

----------

